# Film score competition / Book 6 Polytonality



## laurikoivisto (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi,
i recently took part on this Film scoring competition and at the same time I was studying book 6 with Craig. It was a great opportunity to try out the new skills!



FULL SCORE: https://www.dropbox.com/s/o692z0ywd8khg3a/DANNY_AND_THE_WILD_BUNCH.pdf?dl=0

SHORTSCORE: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4n6brjvi7fof0y8/DANNY_AND_THE_WILD_BUNCH_shortscore.pdf?dl=0


Lauri


----------



## sebastiaandekwa (Sep 10, 2019)

I like it! Especially the first notes in the bath scene: they have a certain Saint Saenesque quality to them.
(Also: can you elaborate on "Book 6"?)


----------



## laurikoivisto (Sep 10, 2019)

thank you for your kind words! Spud Murphy wrote 12 books about different aspects of composition and arranging. Book 6 is about polytonality. Check the website! https://equalintervalsystem.com/about-eis/


----------



## Blackster (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice work, I like it! You have a good sense of musical storytelling! Keep it up!


----------



## laurikoivisto (Sep 18, 2019)

Thanks Blackster!


----------



## JF7 (Oct 23, 2019)

laurikoivisto said:


> Hi,
> i recently took part on this Film scoring competition and at the same time I was studying book 6 with Craig. It was a great opportunity to try out the new skills!
> 
> 
> ...



Great work dude!


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 5, 2019)

Very impressive !


----------



## laurikoivisto (Nov 5, 2019)

thanks JF7 and Patrick!


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 5, 2019)

Wonderful and amazing! Your orchestral panning is different. Do you have a method behind the panning concept?


----------



## laurikoivisto (Nov 5, 2019)

jon wayne said:


> Wonderful and amazing! Your orchestral panning is different. Do you have a method behind the panning concept?



hmm...i'm not quite sure what you mean? If I remember correctly they're on the same positions as they are when you load up the libraries.


----------



## Patrick.K (Nov 6, 2019)

Do you know if it is possible to download the movie with just the dialogs and fx, but without music?


----------



## laurikoivisto (Nov 6, 2019)

Patrick9152 said:


> Do you know if it is possible to download the movie with just the dialogs and fx, but without music?



I don't think it's available for public. Usually if you take part on some film scoring competition, they give you the video without the music.


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 6, 2019)

laurikoivisto said:


> hmm...i'm not quite sure what you mean? If I remember correctly they're on the same positions as they are when you load up the libraries.


The high woodwinds are panned left by the violins. This is actually cool that they work together playing tutti lines. Just thought this was cool. Didn’t know any library defaulted to this position.


----------



## laurikoivisto (Nov 6, 2019)

oh yeah, I panned them away from the dialogue and sfx.


----------



## holing (Nov 15, 2019)

Congrats! Really like your orchestral writing! Can I ask what sample libraries do you use?


----------



## laurikoivisto (Nov 16, 2019)

holing said:


> Congrats! Really like your orchestral writing! Can I ask what sample libraries do you use?



Thanks! Those are mainly Orchestral Tools' Berlin Series.


----------

